# Ruger .454 Super Red Hawk vs Colt .44 Anaconda



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Decisions, Decisions...... I am possibly only going to have the opening day to hunt gun hunt this year (not counting the weekend(s)). I'm at a cross roads; I am basically only a handgun deer hunter anymore. My personal preferance is a Ruger .454, which I am very accurate with, however my dad (due to his health) gave me his Colt .44 Anaconda. Gun people will know the story behind the Colt Anaconda, this one even has the small FACTORY ported barrell. I am accurate w/ this as well. I choose my hand gun hunting areas just like I do my bow area, the max shot I like to take is about 50 yards w/ my handguns, so I normally hunt the same area for both bow & handgun. I think it would be cool as heck to get a nice Buck w/ dads (now my) Colt .44, but I LOVE my .454. Help me make up my mind!!!!

PS- Let me throw a monkey wrench at you: My brother in law is pushing me to use his S&W .460 too!!!! That makes the decision even harder!!!!!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

damn the bad luck... many of us would just love to be in the situation to have to choose which big hadngun to use for deer. You suck. I hope you cant decide and miss the entire deer season because of trying to choose which gun to take. 
ha ha ha 
good luck ( on the decision and the season )


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I love handgun hunting, it stinks that I cant do much this year. I'd like to use the .460 just becasue I really like that caliber but I'd never shell out $1k to get one!


----------



## Johnch (Oct 28, 2006)

No matter witch one you choise , if you do your part .
The deer will die

I have hunted for years with a RSRH in 454 with well down loaded reloads .

This year I have the TC in 45/70 also ready so I will also have to choise 

I would hunt with dads gun .
Bloodie it and enjoy the love 

Johnch


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnch,

I fell in love w/ the Winchester Partian Gold .454's softpoint & hollow points. I like the 300 grains in the softpoints & 250 grain (I think its 250) in the hollow points.

for the .45-70 my dad got a NICE doe 200# doe (I'll dig up the pics) last year w/ his Contender using the reg Remmington 20 rd box of .45-70's.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go:

This was actually weighed on a scale so it's not one of those 150# deer that people swear was 200#'s.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I CAME TO THE DECISION WITHOUT TOO MUCH THOUGHT.....(made it by the end of the post)

DADS GUN .44 MAGNUM


----------

